# ayuda con comando zona horaria

## jimena05

Hola tengo un problema ya estoy en chroot pero cuando le doy para configurar la zona horaria no la acepta dice que no encuentra el archivo 

a que se debe y alguien que me diga que puedo hacer porfavor  :Sad: 

----------

## quilosaq

Aquí tienes la parte del manual que habla de la zona horaria:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Installation/Base/es#Zona_horaria

¿Qué comando tecleas para que te de el error que dices?

----------

## jimena05

pues estoy tecleando los comandos que dicen en el manual 

primero ls /usr/share/zoneinfo y me marca que no encuentra el directorio

estoy en 32 bits 

y mi pregunta es aparte de bajar el stage 3 tambien es necesario bajar portage ?

----------

## Arctic

 *jimena05 wrote:*   

> pues estoy tecleando los comandos que dicen en el manual 
> 
> primero ls /usr/share/zoneinfo y me marca que no encuentra el directorio
> 
> estoy en 32 bits 
> ...

 

Eso es porque no has echo el chroot. seguramente si tecleas esto:

```
ls /mnt/gentoo/usr/share/zoneinfo
```

 te aparecerá, pero para que el enlace simbólico se cree correctamente debes de hacer el chroot primero.

Portage viene dentro del stage3. 

Salu2

----------

## quilosaq

Parece claro que no estás en la situación en que debieras para seguir con la instalación según el manual. Se me ocurren 2 posibilidades:

1º.- El stage3 no se desplegó corectamente

2º.- Falló el chroot al stage3 ¿Qué devuelve este comando?

```
cat /etc/gentoo-release
```

En cualquier caso, lo mas práctico es que rehagas la instalación descargando un nuevo stage3.

 *Quote:*   

> aparte de bajar el stage 3 tambien es necesario bajar portage

 Para hacer ls /usr/share/zoneinfo da igual que hayas instalado o no portage pero para 2 pasos mas adelante (root #emerge --config sys-libs/timezone-data) posiblemente si, aunque no lo aseguro.

----------

## jimena05

hola gracias por contestar ya estoy dentro de chroot 

y dice que no encuentra el directorio ls  :Sad: 

acabo de meter el comando que me dejaste y me marca el mismo error

----------

## jimena05

cat /etc/gentoo-release ese comando me devuelve Gentoo Base System release 2.2 

estoy haciendolo en máquina virtual entonces que podría hacer para arreglar este problema

de zona horaria

----------

## Arctic

Por lo que leo, has instalado mal el stage3 o bien el chroot no lo has aplicado correctamente. El que uses virtualbox no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentas.

Salu2

----------

## quilosaq

Si la máquina virtual la has arrancado con el CD de instalación de Gentoo, lo mas probable es que algo haya ido mal con el stage3. Borra lo que tengas en /mnt/gentoo

```
rm -R /mnt/gentoo/*
```

y sigue el manual desde aquí:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Installation/Stage/es#Descargar_el_stage_comprimido_.28tarball.29

----------

## jimena05

que stage3 me recomiendas descargar ?? 

lo estoy haciendo en maquina virtual descargue el x86 de 

portage3-i686-musl-vanilla-20150119.tar.bz2

----------

## Arctic

 *jimena05 wrote:*   

> que stage3 me recomiendas descargar ?? 
> 
> lo estoy haciendo en maquina virtual descargue el x86 de 
> 
> portage3-i686-musl-vanilla-20150119.tar.bz2

 

Eso no es un stage3

Esto si, fijate en la ruta:

```
http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3-amd64/stage3-amd64-20150226.tar.bz2
```

----------

## jimena05

entonces me estoy equivocando cuando lo estoy descargando 

pero a lo mejor suena tonto pero tengo la duda 

si estoy haciendolo en 32 bits yo tengo que buscar el x86 ?? o me quedo como el amd64

----------

## Arctic

 *jimena05 wrote:*   

> entonces me estoy equivocando cuando lo estoy descargando 
> 
> pero a lo mejor suena tonto pero tengo la duda 
> 
> si estoy haciendolo en 32 bits yo tengo que buscar el x86 ?? o me quedo como el amd64

 

Yo he puesto el de 64 bits por poner un ejemplo, tu eliges la arquitectura que quieras, en el enlace que te he puesto con subir unos directorios y cambiar la arquitectura a la que desees y listo  :Wink: 

El de 64 bits con multilib tambien ejecuta 32 bits.

Salu2

----------

## jimena05

por si las dudas 

este si ya es un stage ?

stage3-i686-20141125.tar.bz2 ?

se obtiene de la carpeta releases verdad?

----------

## quilosaq

 *jimena05 wrote:*   

> que stage3 me recomiendas descargar ?? 
> 
> lo estoy haciendo en maquina virtual descargue el x86 de 
> 
> portage3-i686-musl-vanilla-20150119.tar.bz2

 Se entiende que quieres decir stage3-i686-musl-vanilla-20150119.tar.bz2.

Es un stage absolutamente experimental que usa la libreria musl como implementación de libc en lugar de la clásica glibc. El uso de este stage no está soportado en el manual de instalación de Gentoo.

Te recomiendo este stage3:

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-stage3-i686/stage3-i686-20150224.tar.bz2

----------

## Arctic

 *jimena05 wrote:*   

> por si las dudas 
> 
> este si ya es un stage ?
> 
> stage3-i686-20141125.tar.bz2 ?
> ...

 

Si es un stage3 y es válido, aunque esos número que tiene a la derecha son la fecha y es de noviembre del año pasado. Intenta buscar uno mas reciente como el enlace que yo te he puesto, te ahorraras tiempo  :Wink: 

Salu2

----------

## quilosaq

 *jimena05 wrote:*   

> entonces me estoy equivocando cuando lo estoy descargando 
> 
> pero a lo mejor suena tonto pero tengo la duda 
> 
> si estoy haciendolo en 32 bits yo tengo que buscar el x86 ?? o me quedo como el amd64

 Dependiendo de las capacidades de tu procesador real podrás crear o no una máquina virtual de 64bits. En VirtualBox lo verás si te deja elegir sistemas operativos de 64bits.

En este contexto 32bits y x86 son sinónimos.

----------

## jimena05

tengo otra duda con la localización 

ya estoy en el archivo nano para elegir la localizacion como la escojo o con que letra 

aparece el archivo con varias a opciones para elegir pero como elijo la que yo quiero ?

bueno estuve buscando y creo que en el archivo nano hay que quitar el signo # para que pueda leer esa opcion  

pero despues ejecuto locale-gen y me marca 4 errores y no puedo establecer mi localización

----------

